

Why We Let Prison Rape Go On - klenwell
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/opinion/why-we-let-prison-rape-go-on.html

======
Devthrowaway80
Americans as a group seem to view ever-harsher conditions in prison and after
release as being a necessary disincentive for criminal behaviour. Sexual
assault in prison and its tacit support amongst the general population seems
to me to just be another part of this "hang em high" mentality - how often do
you hear people joking about dropping the soap or "sharing a cell with Bubba"
when talking about criminals?

The fact that this sort of approach to criminality drives up recidivism does
not ever seem to enter the conversation, with the possible exception of places
like HN or Metafilter or other liberal-by-American-standards forums.

~~~
cschneid
It even happened the other night on The Nightly Show - an otherwise wildly
liberal show opened their panel with a recommendation that Tsarnaev should be
raped in prison.

The amount of vengeance in the american system, at the total exclusion of
anything else disgusts me. See-also the torture that is super-max [1].

[1]: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/magazine/inside-
americas-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/magazine/inside-americas-
toughest-federal-prison.html)

~~~
formulaT
White males being raped in prison does not figure very high in the liberal
agenda. The prison rape elimination act was a result of lobbying by
conservative and Christian groups.

------
chinathrow
This - and why do you let unjustified highest incarceration rates go on?

